# Frustrated about craigslist flaggers



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Lately, my ads have been getting flagged and removed very quickly after I put them up. Sometimes 1 day, sometimes 1 hour. I used to be able to keep them up for at least a week before being removed. Does anybody have any cool tips for wording ads and titles so people won't get so offended that I'm asking for meat? LOL.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I got nothing, sorry. But I can understand your frustration. Some people have nothing better to do than sit on craigslist all day flagging people. They don't get paid to do this. They just need a hobby. And most of these people are MEAN. I went to their chat room area and WOW. ToTAl jerk faces. All you can do is keep posting. Try posting in the items wanted section. If you are LOOKING for something and you post it in farm and garden (and you aren't selling something) they will flag you because that area is for selling only. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

The items wanted section is where I have been posting mostly. I sometimes post in farm & garden, but not as often as items wanted. I don't see how my ad asking for meat affects them at all. It's not like I'm trying to sell puppy mill puppies or anything like that. Silly people.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

"knock on wood", I've only posted on CL a few times and never been flagged. But I also know people who get flagged all the time.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's not just meat, I've had items for sale and gotten them flagged by people who are selling the same item and just don't want me competing with them. I have no idea what the rules are for who's allowed to flag or if there even are rules. I just go ahead and repost the item again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

don't sell a pit bull for fiddy bucks and i won't flag you LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> don't sell a pit bull for fiddy bucks and i won't flag you LOL


I'm insulted!! I sell high quality junque on craigs list! :biggrin1:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I will just have to keep re-posting, then. I wish the flaggers would go find something else to occupy their time.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

That is pretty lame they flag people for asking for meat.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

people flag mine pretty frequently... i have many different adds so i rotate them... I'm guessing the people flagging most of them are...other raw feeders :lol:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I'm guessing the people flagging most of them are...other raw feeders :lol:



That thought had crossed my mind...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I had one of my ads flagged once too. It really irritated me! I just immediately reposted.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I re-posted my ad 3 hours ago and..... it's gone. (sigh)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I won't lie. When I posted my ads I was pretty tempted to flag other raw feeders ads because I want the free meat but they are in the same boat I am (trying to fill the freezer for the animals) so I could never do that to them. I can understand why they would do it though. 

That said, I haven't posted in a long time since we don't have an extra freezer but I never actually checked my ads after I posted them... Maybe THAT'S why I never got many offers...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> but I never actually checked my ads after I posted them... Maybe THAT'S why I never got many offers...


I have to check my ads continuously, and these aren't even for free meat. I had an ad up for a car top carrier for sale. It last about 5 minutes before it was gone. I think I posted it three times before it finally stayed just long enough for someone to see it and buy it. Turns out there was a dealer trying to rent them and flagged everyone who was selling their own.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have an ad on there right now, and had the same problem until I worded it that I am looking for it because of my dogs health/allergy problems (not really) and that it is recommended by my vet to feed this way. (again, not really). But it seems to have worked because my ad has been on there for a month. I am able to just keep renewing it.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

When you guys see ads from other raw feeders posted on CL, do you ever get the urge to contact them just for networking purposes and to get to know someone else in the area who feeds raw?


----------

